
Amazon’s facial recognition matched 28 members of Congress to criminal mugshots - venturis_voice
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/26/17615634/amazon-rekognition-aclu-mug-shot-congress-facial-recognition
======
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17617210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17617210)

